# Howdy... from West Texas



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* TLove. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## DeadBuckWalking (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey! Where in west Texas are you at? I am in South Texas around San Antonio! This was also my first season bow hunting and I am new to the site as well.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to AT.


----------



## tlovelandka (Dec 15, 2010)

DeadBuckWalking said:


> Hey! Where in west Texas are you at? I am in South Texas around San Antonio! This was also my first season bow hunting and I am new to the site as well.


I'm out in Lubbock, but I do most of my hunting down in the San Antone area. We've got a place in Pleasanton. Some great white tail down there...!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT! I'm your neighbor in OKlahoma.


----------

